
RFC 188, by Damian Conway: Objects: Private keys and methods - lizmat
https://raku-advent.blog/2020/08/16/rfc-188-by-damian-conway-objects-private-keys-and-methods/
======
cyb_
This appears to be a Perl RFC. Here's a link to the original post and
discussion:

[https://www.mail-archive.com/perl6-language-
objects@perl.org...](https://www.mail-archive.com/perl6-language-
objects@perl.org/msg00216.html)

~~~
raiph
Fyi:

The posted article is one of 20 articles forming a 20 year retrospective on
what happened as a result of the 361 "completed" RFCs that were a primary
driver of what became Raku.

The articles typically include links and quotes to the originals, and
discussion of how the suggestions of the RFCs transformed into aspects of
Raku. It looks like this one missed out the links, so thanks for adding one!

